# What happened?



## herpin1579 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got back from a short trip. My stepmom "forgot" to feed my frogs for 6 days!  My 3 adult alanis and subadult cobalt looked just fine but my azureus was a bit thin, but nothing alarming. I immediately fed everyone and she ate her 30-40 FF. Fed her again yesterday and she seemed a little sluggish. Today I found her with feet and legs extened but still alive. I dont know what to do right now. Shes barely moving I just can't imagine what happened or what I should do. I know that was a while without food but she was one of my most active and healthy looking frogs. Temps have been in around 71-73 during the day and dip around 67-68 at night. Prior to the trip she was being fed 20-30 FF daily and seemed to get most of them. Always used distilled water and the tank has been up for months without any issues. What should I do?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Is the vivarium that your Azureus is in sealed tight? If so, it could be a CO2 issue.... If that's the case, make sure you allow an air exchange in the vivarium, and mist the tank again.

Or, you may have an issue with a vitamin deficiency. If you have any Calcium gluconate solution, you can apply a few drops to the back with an eye dropper. 

That's my two best guesses for now--hopefully some others will chime in here. Good luck!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

For the calcium gluconate to benefit the frog, it needs to have a sufficient amount of D3 to allow for uptake and use of the calcium. 

When you found the frog with the limbs extended did it recover to a normal position or did it stay in the stretched position?


----------



## herpin1579 (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe they stayed extended


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If they stayed extended then it probably isn't a "minor" calcium deficiency as those are typically seizures with tremors that occur when the frog is stimulated. They tend to recover once the stimulus ends. 

How long have the temperatures been below 75 F? 

What kind of supplements have you been using and how old are they?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry for the side track here, but why were my responses in this thread deleated?

John


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i just had almost the identical situation. i left for 4 nights, so i fed heavily the days leading up to leaving, and left a hunk of banana in for flies to congregate on while i was away ... 

i got back last sunday to find one of my imitators very sluggish. he was also soaking himself in a film canister quite a bit. i fed heavily once i got home, but he kept acting weird for the past week... came home today and his legs were totally extended. he's still alive, but barely breathing and not moving at all except for his throat... 

any idea how i can treat him? i don't have calcium gluconate, but i don't think this is hypocalcemia as i treat every feeding with Repashy Calcium +ICB and the supplements are only 4 months old. 

thanks in advance,

-brett


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

herpin1579 said:


> I just got back from a short trip. My stepmom "forgot" to feed my frogs for 6 days!





RarePlantBroker said:


> Is the vivarium that your Azureus is in sealed tight? If so, it could be a CO2 issue....


I think this is far more likely than some sudden vitamin defficiency. If the tank is sealed tight and was not opened for misting/feeding in 6 days, the frogs were victims of a form of air stagnation. Whether CO2, or simply lack of freshness, that duration without fresh air is not desirable. I hope all is well and these frogs recover for you.

I went out of town a few years ago for a week and left my wife's parents in charge of feeding my things. It went BAD. My father in law put about 100 food sticks into the water feature in my Eurycea bilslineata viv, and they all died. To be honest, it was MY fault. I should have made sure he was capable of doing the job, and also understands what gets fed what and when, etc.

JBear


----------

